# Anyone Stretched a 205/40/16 G-Force T/A KDW On a 16x9 (Thinkin about some Miro SPT-1s)



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys has anyone stretched any G-Force T/A KDW's? I don't know how well they stretch and I cant find any pictures anywhere. I just bought a MK2(fender flares up front) and I'm thinking about going for some 16x9(all around) Miro SPT-1's (ET 19) wrapped in some 205/40/16's I know its a bit of a stretch but this isn't going to be a daily driver. Any help is appreciated. And if these tires are crap just tell me. Its between these and some Falken 912's or 512's and I know how the 512's stretch. 
Pics of clicks.
The rims:








The tires:








The car:








Thanks


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Anyone Stretched a 205/40/16 G-Force T/A KDW On a 16x9 (MitchNFitch)*

stretch some real ****z http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4271387


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That is a little too much stretch for me sorry.
195/40/16 on a 16x9:


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

*Alright. Am I going to have any problems with the ET 19 if I'm low? The cars on coils so I can raise and lower it...*
Pictures of 16x9's
































*I dont wanna be this high..*


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1235872682676)*

Anyone?


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1235919406918)*

Anyone?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1235919406918) (MitchNFitch)*

Those tires are a terrible choice for stretch.
They have very stiff sidewalls and I doubt they would go that far.
If you are looking for a minor stretch, they could work, but not that much.

Also, you will need a shop with a cheetah if you are going to try and stretch that far.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Alright thanks. Should I go with some Falken 912's then? How do those stretch compared to the 512's?


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1235962458801)*

Any more thoughts or should I go for the 912's?


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1236005721312)*

....


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1236046613998)*

Im guessing no one else has any input.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

that ish looks scary.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1236091002696)*

I'm a scary person.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1236136949757)*

TTT


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1236136949757) (MitchNFitch)*

just go witht the 512, they have nice stretch and you know what they look like.
i went with the 502 and it was a horrible idea, minimal stretch on my 8 and 9


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1236136949757) (vdubsunday)*

Alright thanks. I cant find any place that carries them in the US. So I guess I'm going to go 912's...


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1236136949757) (MitchNFitch)*

i just saw some on discount tire, they are pretty expensive though.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Whats the different in the 83H B and the 83H XL B. I mean the obvious difference is the mile warranty and the price but whats the difference between them?
http://www.discounttire.com/dt...rd=16


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1236222093962)*

Ok I think this thread is finished. Thanks everyone.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Might as well not even bother with tires.. it will probably handle just as well


----------

